# Let’s See Your Oris 65s!!!



## Ededdeddie




----------



## JonS1967

My one and only. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Unlike the OP I've just got one to my name.


----------



## Ededdeddie

sticky said:


> Unlike the OP I've just got one to my name.
> 
> View attachment 15461566


Gorgeous! I almost bought the bracelet version you have, but went with the leather strap since I have two other bracelet 65s. Normally, I don't like having multiples of a series but they are the watch, I feel, that fits my personality best


----------



## jaqueh

sticky said:


> Unlike the OP I've just got one to my name.
> 
> View attachment 15461566


This is the one I have. One of my favorite watches! I really want the Deauville blue if I ever see a good deal on that one!


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Talking about the "Deauville".. This is my latest acquisition.


----------



## Ededdeddie

Patrick_PJA said:


> Talking about the "Deauville".. This is my latest acquisition.
> View attachment 15462009


Oh, that NATO pops the dial!


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Ededdeddie said:


> Oh, that NATO pops the dial!


Thanks! It's indeed a great match done by Oris.
I've also quickly tried it on an Admiralty Grey to see how that would match.


----------



## Ededdeddie

Patrick_PJA said:


> Thanks! It's indeed a great match done by Oris.
> I've also quickly tried it on an Admiralty Grey to see how that would match.
> View attachment 15462021
> 
> 
> View attachment 15462022


Wait, is that striped blue/ white OEM?


----------



## nonfatproduct

Ededdeddie said:


> Wait, is that striped blue/ white OEM?


Yes it is! Oris has a few color options for factory straps with deployant clasps.


----------



## Ededdeddie

nonfatproduct said:


> Yes it is! Oris has a few color options for factory straps with deployant clasps.


Damn, that's cool! I could go NATO-crazy on these 65s!!!


----------



## Yukoner1

Absolutely love my 65. It was my first "real" watch.


----------



## Ededdeddie

Yukoner1 said:


> Absolutely love my 65. It was my first "real" watch.
> 
> View attachment 15462070


Me too!!


----------



## Patrick_PJA

I’m very curious what Oris is planning for new models on the 65. I hope something in line with the HODINKEE LE or perhaps an all blue 65.


----------



## JacobC

Would love just a regular 65 without the date window.


----------



## teeritz

I almost bought the dark blue 42mm D-65 when it was released, but, Oris being Oris, they released the blue&black dial 40mm D-65 and that was it. I was sold.










And a year or so later, I snagged the Movember Edition which, just like a Rolex Sub or Omega Speedmaster Pro, is an absolute strap monster. Works well on just about ANY strap you care to put on it;










(Shameless plug!) And here's a link to my review of the blue/black D-65 from a couple of years ago, if you just can't get enough. Although, I'm sure I'm preaching to the converted here;

The Teeritz Agenda | Oris Divers SixtyFive 40mm Automatic with Blue & Black Dial - REVIEW

Great watches!


----------



## Ededdeddie

teeritz said:


> I almost bought the dark blue 42mm D-65 when it was released, but, Oris being Oris, they released the blue&black dial 40mm D-65 and that was it. I was sold.
> 
> View attachment 15462552
> 
> 
> And a year or so later, I snagged the Movember Edition which, just like a Rolex Sub or Omega Speedmaster Pro, is an absolute strap monster. Works well on just about ANY strap you care to put on it;
> 
> View attachment 15462554
> 
> 
> (Shameless plug!) And here's a link to my review of the blue/black D-65 from a couple of years ago, if you just can't get enough. Although, I'm sure I'm preaching to the converted here;
> 
> The Teeritz Agenda | Oris Divers SixtyFive 40mm Automatic with Blue & Black Dial - REVIEW
> 
> Great watches!


Very great in-depth review!! Nice shots, too. Yeah I'm in love with them. I could have taken the money I used to buy all three and gotten ...who knows.....Rolex, Omega (I almost did), etc etc. But these watches fit me to a tee!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Bingr84




----------



## FiestyFathoms

65 on the wrist today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66

A long time favourite.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

teeritz said:


> I almost bought the dark blue 42mm D-65 when it was released, but, Oris being Oris, they released the blue&black dial 40mm D-65 and that was it. I was sold.
> 
> View attachment 15462552
> 
> 
> And a year or so later, I snagged the Movember Edition which, just like a Rolex Sub or Omega Speedmaster Pro, is an absolute strap monster. Works well on just about ANY strap you care to put on it;
> 
> View attachment 15462554
> 
> 
> (Shameless plug!) And here's a link to my review of the blue/black D-65 from a couple of years ago, if you just can't get enough. Although, I'm sure I'm preaching to the converted here;
> 
> The Teeritz Agenda | Oris Divers SixtyFive 40mm Automatic with Blue & Black Dial - REVIEW
> 
> Great watches!


Another great review and a very well fitting short story. I thought the review of your Railmaster was sensational, but this one is even better! Thank you for the entertaining minutes of reading and please continue with the reviews.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## teeritz

munichblue said:


> Another great review and a very well fitting short story. I thought the review of your Railmaster was sensational, but this one is even better! Thank you for the entertaining minutes of reading and please continue with the reviews.


Thanks, munichblue! That one took me a while. And, one more pic, that didn't make it into the review;










Love this range. D-65 is one of the best releases of the past five years, across any brand.


----------



## camb66

Well this arrived in the post today. An Erika's Original MN strap. Goes great with the 65 and it is just great quality. Can't see me earring anything else on my 65 for the foreseeable future.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sbena

Got this Oris NATO on deployant clasp today. Really great option to have.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Thunder1

For the UT/ Texas Tech game later this afternoon...Hook'em Horns, baby!!..


----------



## sbena

Thanks to a very generous member here on WUS I was able to add this look to my "Honey"


----------



## xpiotos52

My 1st ORIS







& my new best mate !
The silver dials are a challenge to photograph !!


----------



## ruismesquita

sbena said:


> View attachment 15467983





sbena said:


> View attachment 15467983
> Got this Oris NATO on deployant clasp today. Really great option to have.





sbena said:


> View attachment 15467983
> Got this Oris NATO on deployant clasp today. Really great option to have.


Where could i find a nato strap like yours?


----------



## sbena

ruismesquita said:


> Where could i find a nato strap like yours?


I ordered the Oris NATO strap and the Oris deployant from my AD. Took about a week to get in.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Got this today initially as a catch and release but I'm having second thoughts after swapping the bracelet for a vintage strap...


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Anyone else also exited on the Oris x Topper release?


----------



## T111RDY

Honey!


----------



## Sydney7629

I've had this watch for a couple of months now and really like it. I was in my office yesterday and my wife came in and while we were talking, she looked in my watch case. She pulls this watch out and asked, "Did you notice anything different about this watch?" When i said No, she said that the hour hand looks a bit...phallic... looking".

This morning, she came in and asked if i was wearing my "dick watch". I'm not sure i can look at it the same way again.


----------



## Ededdeddie

Sydney7629 said:


> I've had this watch for a couple of months now and really like it. I was in my office yesterday and my wife came in and while we were talking, she looked in my watch case. She pulls this watch out and asked, "Did you notice anything different about this watch?" When i said No, she said that the hour hand looks a bit...phallic... looking".
> 
> This morning, she came in and asked if i was wearing my "dick watch". I'm not sure i can look at it the same way again.


Haha yeah I noticed that too. Guess that slipped by Oris marketing? Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Patrick_PJA said:


> Anyone else also exited on the Oris x Topper release?


Here it is:








Oris × Topper Jewelers "Maxi" Diver Hits Shelves In Burlingame, CA


Don't say the words "heritage re-issue". It's become a sometimes tiresome term over the past few years, with every brand under the Sun mining its back




www.fratellowatches.com




Oris 65 x topper 42mm


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oris × Topper Jewelers "Maxi" Diver Hits Shelves In Burlingame, CA
> 
> 
> Don't say the words "heritage re-issue". It's become a sometimes tiresome term over the past few years, with every brand under the Sun mining its back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oris 65 x topper 42mm


Haha, you got my attention to this .


----------



## Thunder1

Just for the UT-Oklahoma game(Red River Classic) this morning...Hook'em Horns!!..


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Here my summer watch Deauville on this rainy day.


----------



## JohnM67

40mm blue.


----------



## Bugster

No new Bond film yet but that No Time To Die Omega has probably boosted mesh strap sales.


----------



## ChrisWMT

New addition, why did I wait so long?


----------



## Ededdeddie

I’m interested to see what watches Oris puts its new Caliber 400 in. They should do a 65 Diver with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

Redbar baby









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidevo

Bugster said:


> View attachment 15498874
> 
> 
> No new Bond film yet but that No Time To Die Omega has probably boosted mesh strap sales.


This works very well though!!


----------



## xpiotos52

My D-65, give me some time, won't be the last.


----------



## davidevo

Patrick_PJA said:


> Talking about the "Deauville".. This is my latest acquisition.
> View attachment 15462009


So seeing all these gorgeous Deauville pics above got me thinking - isn't this really a Bond watch!?

I must say I can't seem to find out why Oris called it the Deauville/Deauville Blue, but we do know that the fictional town of Royale-les-Eaux from "Casino Royale" was based on the town of Deauville in northern France (its charming casino below). I mean the place is literally name namechecked in the book, and I also very much recommend this lovely Andrew Graham Dixon piece (just a shame about the resolution).

Add to that it's a perfect retro dive watch. Worn on a version of a Nato, much like the Submariner was in Thunderball. A movie which was of course released in no other year than 1965...

Now I know this is all a bit tenuous, but, you could argue no less so than some of the "actual" Omega Bond editions of the past ?. So all in, I submit that the Deauville Diver 65 is *the *ultimate sleeper Bond watch.


----------



## Patrick_PJA




----------



## Slimpee

ChrisWMT said:


> New addition, why did I wait so long?


My wife and I just picked out an identical model for a belated bday present for me. I love it so far! The size is spot on and the rubber bracelet is comfy.

Edit: here is a photo of mine!


----------



## fiskadoro

Oris Divers Sixty-Five Timeless LE. I splurged on the bracelet and it really helps complete the look, in my eyes.


----------



## ChronoKing

One of my favorite watch shots from this year. Taken from Mackinac Island.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Thunder1

For the UT-Okla. St. game later today(at least I hope it'll be a game!!)..Hook'em Horns!!..


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## BlueWhelan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

Anybody have a 20mm bracelet they'd like to sell?


----------



## teeritz

davidevo said:


> So seeing all these gorgeous Deauville pics above got me thinking - isn't this really a Bond watch!?
> 
> I must say I can't seem to find out why Oris called it the Deauville/Deauville Blue, but we do know that the fictional town of Royale-les-Eaux from "Casino Royale" was based on the town of Deauville in northern France (its charming casino below). I mean the place is literally name namechecked in the book, and I also very much recommend this lovely Andrew Graham Dixon piece (just a shame about the resolution).
> 
> Add to that it's a perfect retro dive watch. Worn on a version of a Nato, much like the Submariner was in Thunderball. A movie which was of course released in no other year than 1965...
> 
> Now I know this is all a bit tenuous, but, you could argue no less so than some of the "actual" Omega Bond editions of the past ?. So all in, I submit that the Deauville Diver 65 is *the *ultimate sleeper Bond watch.
> 
> View attachment 15505678


it was called the Deauville because the strap colours were meant to replicate the beach umbrellas and lounge chairs at the beaches of Deauville from the bygone Era of the 1960s.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Thunder1

For the UT-W. Va. game later today...Hook'em Horns!!..


----------



## BlueWhelan

Sitting in line to get on course.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

here is mine. such a cool watch!

more pics:
instagram.com/mytodayswatch
















Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## ChronoKing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

65 on a 58 strap


----------



## chrusp

on the leather strap
















Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## mattya56

Newly acquired from the brilliant team at Topper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

I just got back from my local AD where I got a crazy good deal on this D65. My first Oris.


----------



## RussMurray

BRN said:


> I just got back from my local AD where I got a crazy good deal on this D65. My first Oris.
> 
> View attachment 15549089


Congrats on your latest wrist hog!


----------



## BRN

RussMurray said:


> Congrats on your latest wrist hog!


Thank you!

Now the challenge is to find some straps for it. I'm getting some great ideas from this thread.


----------



## RussMurray

BRN said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now the challenge is to find some straps for it. I'm getting some great ideas from this thread.


The "tropic" style seems pretty popular. Btw, I really like your avatar which I presume is a Haida design?


----------



## BRN

RussMurray said:


> The "tropic" style seems pretty popular. Btw, I really like your avatar which I presume is a Haida design?


I do have a tropic strap in my strap box that I'll try in the coming days.

Yes, my avatar is a Haida Raven. The Raven is my favorite bird alongside the Northern Cardinal.


----------



## Slimpee

BRN said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now the challenge is to find some straps for it. I'm getting some great ideas from this thread.


Make sure to post what you decide for a strap!


----------



## BRN

Slimpee said:


> Make sure to post what you decide for a strap!


Sure thing!


----------



## Hemingway99

ChrisWMT said:


> 65 on a 58 strap


Awesome!


----------



## c3p0

This just came in the mail.


----------



## c3p0

I received my WatchGecko ZULUDIVER Padded Tropical Rubber Watch Strap. I love the combo.


----------



## BRN

On a Martú strap.


----------



## c3p0

I have a couple Martú straps on order. Its a long wait, but I hear it is worth it. Currently waiting to depart Chile's airport.


----------



## BRN

c3p0 said:


> I have a couple Martú straps on order. Its a long wait, but I hear it is worth it. Currently waiting to depart Chile's airport.


You're getting some nice handmade straps from Andrea at a great price. I just placed an order with her for two more straps. I think that they're worth the wait.


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## c3p0

With its little buddy.


----------



## normunds




----------



## LayeredTrout

On the C&B Chevron today!


----------



## Thunder1

All day for the UT-K State game..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## sgk

Honey on hairy arms


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## BRN




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mattya56

Finally got my hands on the Oris tropic strap for my 42mm green. Super comfortable! Still loving this green dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wolfman

Bronze bezel on Oris Tropic strap









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## motorjon68

My first 65 went to my oldest son. Had to rebuy it!


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## wheelbuilder

Still loving as everyone else is it appears. Possibly Oris' best. Design and comfort wise.
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Toppers Oris "Maxi"
Or..
The Oris X























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

Man, is this guy photogenic or what?


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a hint of mint..


----------



## c3p0

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening, a hint of mint..
> View attachment 15610233


Is that the Momotaro edition? It looks great on that bracelet.


----------



## BlueWhelan

I love this thing. 40mm is the perfect size. Fresh from being regulated at Topper jewelers. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

I put it on a croc today. I actually bought the watch with this in mind, but was enjoying it on the rubber so much that I hadn't gotten around to it. Now that I have, I think I was right all along. It looks outstanding, IMHO.


----------



## Brey17

In 100% agreement about the comfort of the bracelet that comes with the Divers 65. Not as nicely finished as Omega, but incredibly comfortable. I think it has to do with the tapering and thinness of the clasp. Got a great low profile on the bottom of the wrist. Maybe 5 or 6 mm thick?


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bruck177

JonS1967 said:


> My one and only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That fella is so tempting... great pic


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Spoons

Tropical Topper - the included strap is so crazy comfortable, and looks the business IMO!


----------



## acanak

Been trying mine on this mesh.


----------



## Ededdeddie

Looks great on an oxblood leather nato!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Almost pulled the trigger of this beauty
Nice watches gentlemen










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster

The combo of 40mm Oris 65, 19mm Uncle Seiko Omega FOIS bracelet, watchgecko 20mm end links and an afternoon of filing and sanding to get the pins in.


----------



## Jim Jones

Bugster said:


> View attachment 15660634
> 
> 
> The combo of 40mm Oris 65, 19mm Uncle Seiko Omega FOIS bracelet, watchgecko 20mm end links and an afternoon of filing and sanding to get the pins in.


Looks great post some more pics please


----------



## Bugster

Jim Jones said:


> Looks great post some more pics please


Bracelet tapers from 19 to 16mm. End links needed filing down due to the fact the pin holes are quite inboard towards the case on the lugs. They are not the perfect shape but I'd probably make them worse if I bend them about. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Jim Jones

Bugster said:


> Bracelet tapers from 19 to 16mm. End links needed filing down due to the fact the pin holes are quite inboard towards the case on the lugs. They are not the perfect shape but I'd probably make them worse if I bend them about. I'm quite happy with it.
> View attachment 15661410
> 
> 
> View attachment 15661412
> 
> 
> View attachment 15661413


Looks great i love it


----------



## normunds

Hiking in forest today


----------



## rschmidt97

There's always some debate for or against divers on leather. I say go with whatever works, one thing is fir sure though. This bronze bezel Oris really pops on a leather strap.


----------



## maxhav




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Diver 65 'Maxi' Topper Edition


----------



## c3p0

rschmidt97 said:


> There's always some debate for or against divers on leather. I say go with whatever works, one thing is fir sure though. This bronze bezel Oris really pops on a leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 15682836


And that is a perfect example of why the o65c proves those people wrong. Gorgeous combo.


----------



## BRN

rschmidt97 said:


> There's always some debate for or against divers on leather. I say go with whatever works, one thing is fir sure though. This bronze bezel Oris really pops on a leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 15682836


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Jim Jones

BRN said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> View attachment 15692023


What kind of strap is that it really sets the watch off


----------



## BRN

Jim Jones said:


> What kind of strap is that it really sets the watch off


It's a Martú pebble tan calf leather strap.









Slim hand dyed vintage pebbled tan ref. m1511-cp4


Handmade watch strap band artisan



www.martuleather.com


----------



## Jim Jones

BRN said:


> It's a Martú pebble tan calf leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slim hand dyed vintage pebbled tan ref. m1511-cp4
> 
> 
> Handmade watch strap band artisan
> 
> 
> 
> www.martuleather.com


Excellent Ill look into it. On a side note is it true that your exact model of Divers 65 has been discontinued? I have always loved the crazy font of the numerals i dont know why they would get rid of that.


----------



## BRN

Jim Jones said:


> Excellent Ill look into it. On a side note is it true that your exact model of Divers 65 has been discontinued? I have always loved the crazy font of the numerals i dont know why they would get rid of that.


By all accounts it has been discontinued. I recall another member saying that they confirmed this through Oris.


----------



## ryan850

My little bit of bronze in the collection


----------



## dustmartin

36mm version


----------



## occytron

36 Bronze Bezel


----------



## c3p0

Oris on a Martu strap.


----------



## Ededdeddie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## rschmidt97

Just received this Beads of Rice bracelet from Curated Wrist. 
I think it really works with this watch, looking forward to Summer!


----------



## c3p0

I Appologize. Wrong thread.


----------



## Half Dozen

I've had this for exactly one week. On paper, I never found the specs all that impressive, but in the flesh, the sum of its parts and the way it wears on the wrist are sublime. This is the 42mm on my 8.25" wrist. I get lost in the black dial every time I look at it. I don't think I have ever been so pleasantly suprised by a watch.


----------



## koofy smacker

Desk diving today


----------



## Thunder1

Half Dozen said:


> I've had this for exactly one week. On paper, I never found the specs all that impressive, but in the flesh, the sum of its parts and the way it wears on the wrist are sublime. This is the 42mm on my 8.25" wrist. I get lost in the black dial every time I look at it. I don't think I have ever been so pleasantly suprised by a watch.
> View attachment 15768180


I quite agree!!..you picked a winner!!..check out the dial on my 43mm chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

For St. Patty's Day..


----------



## Half Dozen

My 2nd submission to this thread. I liked the 42mm so much I picked up a 40mm as well. It looks black but is a very dark, inky blue. I have a Ginault bracelet on the way for this one tomorrow.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Thunder1

Half Dozen said:


> My 2nd submission to this thread. I liked the 42mm so much I picked up a 40mm as well. It looks black but is a very dark, inky blue. I have a Ginault bracelet on the way for this one tomorrow.
> View attachment 15801848


Let us know when you get it in and mounted..very interested in seeing what it looks like..


----------



## Half Dozen

Thunder1 said:


> Let us know when you get it in and mounted..very interested in seeing what it looks like..


Quick Review - Ginault Bracelet on 40mm Divers Sixty-Five


----------



## schaublin70

My new addition... love the simplicity and really like the combination of the bronze, gilt dial, and brown leather


----------



## Thunder1

schaublin70 said:


> My new addition... love the simplicity and really like the combination of the bronze, gilt dial, and brown leather
> 
> View attachment 15806691


A classic combo!!..


----------



## JonS1967

Half Dozen said:


> My 2nd submission to this thread. I liked the 42mm so much I picked up a 40mm as well. It looks black but is a very dark, inky blue. I have a Ginault bracelet on the way for this one tomorrow.
> View attachment 15801848


Love the no date dial. Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Love all of the variants, but the original is still my favorite.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itguy61

JonS1967 said:


> Love all of the variants, but the original is still my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why size is that? Do these watches wear big?


----------



## JonS1967

itguy61 said:


> Why size is that? Do these watches wear big?


This is the 40 mm version. I would say runs pretty true to size. It's very thin compared to a lot of other dive watches. My wrist is 7 1/4 inches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

itguy61 said:


> Why size is that? Do these watches wear big?


I'd also say true to size. Not a bulky 40mm.


----------



## itguy61

ryan850 said:


> I'd also say true to size. Not a bulky 40mm.


Thanks for the replies! These are really nicely styled watches, may have to pick one up to provide company to my Aquis!


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Oris chrono..


----------



## jeffjcc

Photographs badly. Wears awesomely.


----------



## T111RDY

Second one! Honey (in the background) and now mint! a.k.a. x Momotaro


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueWhelan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestyFathoms

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

I had an old chrome-plated Sicura diver many, many summers ago, with a dial that faded to brown in the middle and yak-piss lume. I don't have a pic of my own but it was this one with different hands - it featured in Casino Royale. Not the 2006 film, the 1967! The case was ok but the bezel worn down to the brass around the edge. This really reminds me of it.

(Not my pic)









I remember selling the Sicura for something like £30. I nearly threw it away; this was before copper-based alloys were a thing. Now people are paying five figures for them


----------



## Ededdeddie

Rain for 5 days straight here in Houston. That's about the extend of "diving" this will ever see haha. I heard that this model is discontinued by Oris? It's the older model without a yellow/ red pip and tipped second hand. Not that it's hard to come by, however. Still such a great watch. I just don't like the Sellita movement. Seems not durable, but time will tell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie

BlueWhelan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think your puppers is trying to explain that he/ she wants a Swiss watch, too haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Desk diving today


----------



## IGY

Mine😍


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Ededdeddie

Lawrence648 said:


> View attachment 15902269


I have the black version and I kinda wish I got this one since I have more than enough black watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

Just got this beauty this past Tuesday! Was browsing Reddit late last week, specifically the Oris subreddit, and saw a post which was made minutes earlier. Someone was looking to trade this gorgeous Diver's Sixty-Five 42mm full set, for an Oris Aquis 43mm, which I'd purchased back last summer, and soon after determined that the size/beefy lugs didn't really suit my wrist very well.

I messaged the original poster, we added each other on Instagram, and started exchanging photos of our respective watches. Turns out he already had a 43mm Aquis, and was looking to trade the Diver's Sixty-Five for another one to use for work. We exchanged info, and last Saturday, shipped the watches out to each other.

This beauty came in on Tuesday, I sized it, gave it a wind, and immediately put it on. I really am over the moon with this piece, I've always wanted a Diver's Sixty-Five, but I've been after an older, specific reference of a Pointer Date, which certainly came first in terms of priority. About eight months later, I picked up a Tag Heuer Aquaracer reference WAY-2113 to commemorate the beginning of going back to school, for the HVAC trade.

TL;DR
Got this beauty in a trade, made a new friend in the hobby during the process, and couldn't be any happier with it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazman678

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

